# Diy 5 gallon



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like my male Betta that I raised from egg gets it here's a pic, father was CT mother was VT, some how I got all CT survivors

Also mother was pure blue father was pure red











Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ssjones (Dec 11, 2010)

he's beautiful


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

wow that's an awesome betta! I can't wait to see this tank develop. I'm just about to start up my own 5 gallon tank and I'm going to be moving my betta into it.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

ssjones said:


> he's beautiful


thanks! i never expected his parents to make a fish like him!



> wow that's an awesome betta! I can't wait to see this tank develop. I'm just about to start up my own 5 gallon tank and I'm going to be moving my betta into it.


are you going to diy the tank? i think the tank is perfect,plus i had to switch him out as he started to attack his 4 other siblings


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

nice betta man, well done on the breeding


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Newman said:


> nice betta man, well done on the breeding


Thanks alot Newman! 2 loooooong weeks of conditioning for the parents. Then BANG torn up mama and a whole lotta eggs, they were fist timers and did great. And I think they are retired from the life of partying now and are going into a separated 10 gallon soon. Will post pics of them tomorrow hope fully


DIY co2 is ago!, got it going through a chop stick and man is the mist fine! Also put a drop checker in for no resin, just until I get my 38 gallon running


Also raised the light a little as I think it will cause too many algae probs


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

added celaphane to part of the top to keep him from jumping, and plant suggestions or other suggestions/ questions


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's an interesting plant. I was thinking of trying to get a carpet of this when I set up my 5 gallon but I haven't found much information on it.

Maybe you'll know more about it. I also think it would look quite good in your tank.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/m...over_Water_Shamrock_Marsilea_quadrifolia.html

It's called Marsilea quadrifolia (4 leaf clover)


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

i like the stuff,i may use it in my 38 as its somewhat slow growing and its foreground,i have glosso in this tank already for a foreground 

or i could do MM in the 38


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Do you have any or know where to get some?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

MM?

Glosso?

MQ?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

*MQ but I just needed to look a round a bit more. I've found a couple potential owners.

*


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

ahhh.


im noticing that the aquariumplants.com substrate is quite light,my blyxa is very slowly uprooting,it should be rooted soon though


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

how is everything coming?were you able to fix the substrate "problem"


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Everything is great. Yes I fixed it by planting it a bit deeper and piling more substr around the edges 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalkp


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

sweet deal. Make sure you give us some more pictures when you get a chance. I'd love to see more of that betta!

If you get the opportunity could you check out my 5gallon tank plan. Here's t he link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/129151-5-gallon-tank-need-plan.html

Thanks


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

so this tank is acualy going to be a blue pearl shrimp tank! the betta is acualy a reeeeaaalllyy late x-mas present for my older sis  im getting the shrimp monday! (tomorrow)


i will be selling this bettas siblings soon,so far theres one like this and two red ones that are the total opposite,i think the reds are males and the blue is a female (of the ones im selling)


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Blue shrimp will look sweet in there just the same! Post pictures when you get 'em 

Also keep me informed about your betta situation. I lost mine a couple of days ago (unexpectantly) when I already have a 5 gallon ordered and planned out for him. It's going to sit empty once i set it up (to let the soil release off it's organicness) and then It'll be all ready for a new inhabitant.

All the bettas around me are walmart tortured bettas that aren't very healthy. Did you breed yours because I would love to have a truely healthy and small container free betta (as much as I want to rescue one I don't want to have to deal with a betta ER again).

Literally, I could not keep my old betta healthy for longer than a couple of days. I even put him in his own 5g container but that didn't help much


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

yes i bred my own,i will get you the pics of the 3 im selling when i get home from KALAHARI today,i will do my best on the pics,do you want pics of the Ma and Pa? theu were both rescues  i was soooo happy the bred


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd take pics of all the bettas  I like looking at bettas.

In the future I'd love to get into betta breeding, I'm just getting started in this hobby as is (only a couple of months in) so I want a bit of experience but what better way to top off a beautifully planted 5g than with an epic betta?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

*Baby betta pics*

#1 the one like the one in the 5 gallon but i think this is a Female










#2 Female Red with a little blue










#3 just like #2 but i think its Male










My 5 gallon currenly with some Nana petite thats getting the algae cleaned off











and a random pic of my GBRs' Wrigglers roud::red_mouth:biggrin:


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

how old are they? If they were from the same spawn as the first one I think they all may be female. Their tails don't look as pronounced as the first male


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> how old are they? If they were from the same spawn as the first one I think they all may be female. Their tails don't look as pronounced as the first male


I just thought that the male was dominant and the other got less food then he, as hes larger, but yess all the same spawn. So what are you interested in?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

All 3 look pretty sweet but I'm a bit more attracted to #3. I'm not sure why.

What style were the parents? Were they both deltas/CTs/Veil?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Mother was VT father was CT all the babies. Look like CT


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

They look like CTs to me too (which I thought was weird at first because I'm pretty certain veil tail is dominant but then I realized that the mother could [is] not pure and can have a recessive gene with it.)

I'll be setting up my 5 gallon this week and then will be going on spring break for a week but then perhaps we could work something out. As much as I want to rescue a betta from the petstore I don't want to battle bad disease and sickness the entire time. Personal bred ones, even if one or both of the parents were rescues, are so much stronger because they aren't raised in the large chainstore mass production conditions.

Pm me if you would be willing to work something out.

Thanks 

and to keep the thread on topic I can't wait for your tank to fill out. I'm really looking forward to how this progresses.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> They look like CTs to me too (which I thought was weird at first because I'm pretty certain veil tail is dominant but then I realized that the mother could [is] not pure and can have a recessive gene with it.)
> 
> I'll be setting up my 5 gallon this week and then will be going on spring break for a week but then perhaps we could work something out. As much as I want to rescue a betta from the petstore I don't want to battle bad disease and sickness the entire time. Personal bred ones, even if one or both of the parents were rescues, are so much stronger because they aren't raised in the large chainstore mass production conditions.
> 
> ...


I can't wait for it to fill in either! Ping you now


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice betta! Great to see another betta lover. Good job with the breeding! I gotta post a picture of my moss tank with my halfmoon betta. I love them!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey did you get the shrimp? I'd love to see pictures of them.

Also, how old are your bettas? I'm very excited about this.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

yup i got em! ill give you pics later



the bettas are 4 months old


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome I can't wait. If you get a chance check out the new 5g thread I started. It's got my "final" plans and will be my progress thread.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

i saw very nice job,i really think the tiger lotus is a bad idea..... well maybe not a bad idea butit will choke out all others


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

pics? and yeah the tiger lotus will be a bit of a challenge but I plan on doing regular prunings. I like it's color and it's shape is what will really make this tank.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> pics? and yeah the tiger lotus will be a bit of a challenge but I plan on doing regular prunings. I like it's color and it's shape is what will really make this tank.


Omg I'm gettin to be like phil!

Ill have pics when I get home from school 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

aw man, all this betta talk makes me remember my shortlived breeding days. I just wish i had luck with the fry. the one time I get a good hatch rate, they all refuse to eat microworms and anything else and die on me within the week. Then again, being a newb at it I chose to breed yellow dragon plakats, who knows maybe those fish had more finicky young >_<

I just have one simple petco betta male left now. my breeding days are suspended lol. your pics and thread really brings back all the good (and bad lol) memories. Bettas are awesome and underrated fish.

back to this tank tho, hows the plant choice going? i notice your viewing window seems to be the narrow side of the tank. do you want to make the scape deep or something?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Newman said:


> aw man, all this betta talk makes me remember my shortlived breeding days. I just wish i had luck with the fry. the one time I get a good hatch rate, they all refuse to eat microworms and anything else and die on me within the week. Then again, being a newb at it I chose to breed yellow dragon plakats, who knows maybe those fish had more finicky young >_<
> 
> I just have one simple petco betta male left now. my breeding days are suspended lol. your pics and thread really brings back all the good (and bad lol) memories. Bettas are awesome and underrated fish.
> 
> back to this tank tho, hows the plant choice going? i notice your viewing window seems to be the narrow side of the tank. do you want to make the scape deep or something?


The tank is acualy about 10.5 inches square!I built it 

Plants are growing uber fast! Well the rotala is, I added a smallllll stem of erios III and some rotala Vietnam just to grow they out, shrimp are doing good too!

Picsin the mornin when lights are on


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

oh its a square? sorry i thought it was an AGA style 5 gal. xD


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol np


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

You're a liar  I still haven't seen any pics

How did the auction go?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> You're a liar  I still haven't seen any pics
> 
> How did the auction go?


Oohh got me! Will have pics after rehearsal

It was good, I got 8 baby bristlenosed plecos


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

BN Plecos are so cool. Were they albino or "normal"


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> BN Plecos are so cool. Were they albino or "normal"


There normal but looks sooooo cool, better than common plecos


Pics as promised














































Had an algae breakout and added 1 Otto= 1 day no algae 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Otos are amazing! They are awesome buffers against algae.

Where are you going to use the BNs? BNs do look so cool.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> Otos are amazing! They are awesome buffers against algae.
> 
> Where are you going to use the BNs? BNs do look so cool.


Alone in my 38 with my rcs, check out my journal, I need to update pics though


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

do you have a link to your other tank?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Which 1?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

the 38 gal xD


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Newman said:


> the 38 gal xD


Yes the 38


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> Yes the 38


Well goshers you're demanding! Lucky I have it right http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...27615-38-gallon-high-tech-shrimp-oasis-3.htmlhere


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapa


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

no pictures?! Nuuuuuu!!!!
lol i was expecting updated pics on that 38 gal's thread.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Newman said:


> no pictures?! Nuuuuuu!!!!
> lol i was expecting updated pics on that 28 gal's thread.


The 29 or 38? U guys gotta wait till I get home from the play I'm in


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i didnt know you had a 28 too o_o?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Newman said:


> i didnt know you had a 28 too o_o?


I don't 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Updated the 38 for u all !


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lol i was just kiddin
but you do have a stapler in that tank...


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Newman said:


> lol i was just kiddin
> but you do have a stapler in that tank...


Lol!it's aciualy a plastic clip for holding veggies fo the plecos


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

haha once again I was kiddin around. I bet your getting tired of that 

so any new updates on this 5 gal cube? how's it growing?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Happy bday Newman ( not really) but I got you some presents, 

PICS!Later...... 




Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

